

MIT Hacks Kinect Laser For A Wearable Map Generator For Firefighters - dmoney67
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/25/mit-hacks-kinect-laser-for-a-wearable-map-generator-for-firefighters/

======
mertd
Direct link to MIT news release:
[http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/automatic-building-
mappin...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/automatic-building-
mapping-0924.html)

Wouldn't smoke scatter the IR pattern of Kinect? I think there might be some
more work to be done before it can be a useful tool for firefighters.

